# Denon Avr-790 Front speaker wattage range



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in the speaker selection process of building my system. I purchased a Denon AVR-790 for my receiver. Specs state 90w x 7.

I know this is a total NOOB question. Would it just be a waste to purchase towers for the front which can handle well over the max output of the receiver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

boomermax said:


> I know this is a total NOOB question. Would it just be a waste to purchase towers for the front which can handle well over the max output of the receiver?


In my opinion it is never a bad idea to go with towers on the fronts, The Denon should have no trouble driving them however just dont push it hard and you will be fine. The difference between 90watts and 120watts is not as much as you would think.


----------



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

my question is would 250 watt towers be overkill


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No not at all, My towers that I bought 18 years ago were also rated much higher but my receiver did just fine running them. I still have them today but have upgraded my receiver three times since then.


----------



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
When it comes to Speakers, the wattage specified is the recommended power for said Speaker. That being said far more Speakers are destroyed by too little power than too much power. 

An underpowered AVR or amplifier when pushed to hard will go into distortion (clipping) where it will output damaging signals to your Speakers. Tweeters are especially vulnerable to distortion.

While too much power can cause a Speaker to be damaged as well, it is fairly rare so long as you are responsible and gradually raise the volume listening for changes to the sound (hardening, static,etc..) as you are getting adjusted to your system. Your Denon is a quality AVR.

Getting Towers is a great idea if they fit your budget. I would definitely take a high quality Bookshelf sized Speaker over a mediocre Tower. There are some great values out there for Speakers.
I would go audition some to find a Brand that you prefer and go from there. Also, the more efficient the speaker is, the louder it will go with the least strain on your Denon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

ok so to be more specific would you recommend using Cerwin Vega CLS-10's or should I keep looking?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would keep on looking, but if you like the way they sound then go for it. Speakers are truly a personal decision. I would definitely advocate listening to as many Speakers as possible. What is your max budget? 

The only Speakers I have issues with are "White Van Specials" which can be dangerous to your system due to horrible build quality. These speakers often have wild impedance drops which can destroy amplifiers not capable of driving such loads.

I also have issue with Bose because they seem to spend more money on Advertising and Litigation than they do on Engineering and Manufacture.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

My max just for fronts is $500. My plan is to piece my system together over time starting with a 2.1 setup first and branch out as budget allows. Although overall system will be used mostly for theater my music is a top priority for me. 

You would think living in the Dallas area there would be an abundance of places to audition speakers but what I find is either the limited selctions at the big box stores or extremely high end at the smaller specialized dealers and they are mostly interested in doing custom installs so I'm rather limited...


----------



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

I was considering following up the fronts purchase with Behringer B2031P for surrounds


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you looked at buying some used speakers? You can get some really good quality ones for much less than new.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Bullet pointing my random thoughts


I'm shocked that there aren't a lot of specialty hi-fi shops in the Dallas area
I think used would be a great idea.
Stay away from the big box stores
Consider SVS or Axiom. I've heard SVS's budget speaker and was duly impressed. I haven't personally heard Axiom, but a lot of people seem to like them.
Consider a kit speaker
Consider getting some "budget" speakers now, and then moving them to the back as you get the funds and can afford some "good" speakers for the front three.
I'd look at the manufacturer's websites for dealers in your area.
Speaker brands I'd see if I could hear would include, but not be limited to, Paradigm, PSB, Usher, Klipch, etc... all of these manufacturers have speakers in your price range.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Paradigm seems to be a good band for the buck entry level high-end speaker that alot of ppl are are using these days. I haven't auditioned their stuff in the last few years to be a pure advocate though. Cerwin vega is now owned by another company Stanton group or KRK systems. They are not the same company they were pre 2003. I knew some of the staff there and will always love them. But Gene Cerwinski retired and John Fairchild has passed away (rip) he was a genius in my eyes....him and I had many the conversation. Anyway I am rambling. I wouldn't buy CV now unless it was for a concert or for djing. sorry for the long post


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I will second JCD's recommendations for SVS or Axiom Audio speakers. They are great bargains for their price. I've had experience with both and have been impressed with both companies speaker offerings.


----------



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

to update thanks for the suggestion to look for used. I found a pair of mint PSB Image 5T's (earlier version) for $200 and they sound great.

I mentioned in another thread that I also found a pair of Advent Eternity Towers asking $125 but I can't find anything about them on Google except refoam kits are readily available.

The Psb's sound great and as I earlier mentioned I was thinking about using Behringer b2030p's for sats but I was thinking for $125 I could use the Advents for rears.

Room is converted garage 22x22 9' ceiling


----------



## boomermax (Jan 7, 2010)

forgot to mention I also came across a pair of Definitive BP6B Bipolar Tower for $200 but the seller states no sound coming from one after a move....figure it might be an easy fix.


----------

